# How to achieve this amazing editing effect ?



## CanonNerdy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was searching the net lately for a specific editing method to achieve an effect of adding an atmospheric touch to the shot to make it a bit dreamy and dramatic .. such as the picture below :







Please if anyone who have any idea how this shot was handled, please refer to it 
and thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 22, 2013)

Have you seen another version of this ? Is it an example of an editing effect ? 

The reason I ask is because the file I'm looking at is too small ( on my iOS ) to determine if/how/where it's been masked, lifted etc. 

However my guess is the light was good when the picture was taken anyway. Also the depth of field is very well managed, looks like the photographer has focused to allow the boat to fall on the rear plane of focus, giving a sharp foreground plus boat, but dreamy background. Maybe it was done with a mask, but again file too small to tell. 

I'd hazard a guess this has been taken by an accomplished photographer........


----------



## CanonNerdy (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone told me you can use a new layer and set it to Soft light and use a brush with a lower opacity to get it .. and that might add some foggy touch .. to be honest I tried it but it really wasn't any pleased on how it turned out to be -_-


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 22, 2013)

A few hours in Photoshop. Many layers blending different elements together.


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 22, 2013)

+1 to what sporgon said, it looks like it was just really good lighting when the picture was taken. Beam of sun through a foggy valley type thing.


----------



## Midphase (Apr 22, 2013)

What makes you so sure that this was a PP shot as opposed to the way it looked in camera?

My guess is that they masked the left and bottom part of the picture, and pushed up the saturation and shadows a bit. Then in the upper and right sides they might have toned down the shadows and highlights to accentuate the fog a bit more, plus desaturated it or removed the reds and blues and allowed the greens to be more dominant. I'm also pretty sure they sharpened the whole thing up a bit.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm telling you, the background wall of trees, the tree at right at the middle distance in the beam of light, the island of trees, the boat....those are all completely separate photos composited and blended beautifully.

have a look at this tutorial: http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/create-this-breathtaking-photo-manipulation-of-a-tightrope-dancer-in-photoshop/


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 22, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I'm telling you, the background wall of trees, the tree at right at the middle distance in the beam of light, the island of trees, the boat....those are all completely separate photos composited and blended beautifully.
> 
> have a look at this tutorial: http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/create-this-breathtaking-photo-manipulation-of-a-tightrope-dancer-in-photoshop/



You could well be right, it may be a composite, the file is way too small to scrutinise it. The shadows, or rather lack of them, ring alarm bells. Also the light is showing a lot of air diffusion in the background, but the air between the photographer and the boat is very clear. However a telephoto could create that effect, I've had it myself.

Either way, at this size of image it looks very well done, and is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 22, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I'm telling you, the background wall of trees, the tree at right at the middle distance in the beam of light, the island of trees, the boat....those are all completely separate photos composited and blended beautifully.
> 
> have a look at this tutorial: http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/create-this-breathtaking-photo-manipulation-of-a-tightrope-dancer-in-photoshop/



Pretty cool. Thanks


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 22, 2013)

I did a reverse image search and it led me back to the photographer's page. I didn't see a description, but maybe one of you can dig. It is categorized as Conceptual:

http://www.andrearment.com/cat.php?id=3


----------



## chauncey (Apr 22, 2013)

I would take the backgound as a separate image...maybe with different focal points and photostack them>
then take the image with the boat and then blend everything together. Regardless, it was nicely done.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 22, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I did a reverse image search and it led me back to the photographer's page. I didn't see a description, but maybe one of you can dig. It is categorized as Conceptual:
> 
> http://www.andrearment.com/cat.php?id=3



@bchernicoff - you should have been a detective ! 

You know, looking at his other pics, and his locations, I'm not so sure it is a composite picture.

Not that it matters.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't thank me...thank www.tineye.com/ !!!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 22, 2013)

If I might add a question. Does anyone here know how to make this filmatic effect in the pictures of Tastino (quoted by SJT, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=302.240 ) Apart from being great shots, I would love if there was a good tutorial on how to acheive this effect 

G.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 22, 2013)

That photo is taken by Rarindra Prakarsa. Love his work. You can find more info about his style in Facebook and photo.net I believe. I think there are tutorials and articles explaining his workflow, I can't remember where i saw it but google can help you there.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 22, 2013)

killswitch said:


> That photo is taken by Rarindra Prakarsa. Love his work. You can find more info about his style in Facebook and photo.net I believe. I think there are tutorials and articles explaining his workflow, I can't remember where i saw it but google can help you there.




Has Andre Arment got two names then ? 

Undoubtably a Rarinda Prakarsa _inspired_ photo


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 22, 2013)

I think that is a technique called right place, right time.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> However my guess is the light was good when the picture was taken anyway. Also the depth of field is very well managed, looks like the photographer has focused to allow the boat to fall on the rear plane of focus, giving a sharp foreground plus boat, but dreamy background. Maybe it was done with a mask, but again file too small to tell.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess this has been taken by an accomplished photographer........



+1. The shooter knew when and where to shoot and what gear to use and most of all, the light was good.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow......it's amazing photo. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sparda79 (Apr 22, 2013)

Check out Rarindra's album:-
http://photo.net/photos/rarindra

He does offer tutorial reminars, but af far as I know, only in Indonesia and sometimes the neighboring countries like Malaysia.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like at most he added a radial gradient to the top right corner to exaggerate the light fall off, but mostly it just looks like there was some nice fog in the air and some soft, evening light coming through the trees. Go to India if you want this effect.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

Andre & Rarindra are different Photographers, albiet both from Indonesia & both exceptionally talented.

There's a reasonable amount of info around on how they get the results, try this as a starter, if you have the patience.


http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/24972177

Good Luck.


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Don't thank me...thank www.tineye.com/ !!!


See, you learn something every day! Thank you.


----------



## iKenndac (Apr 23, 2013)

Largest I could find of the original image is here, sized 2500x1667. It's a beautiful image!


----------



## smithy (Apr 23, 2013)

The rock on the right hand side of the image bothers me. Damn nature, getting in the way of aesthetics.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm actually doing a Workshop end this month with Pak Rarindra here in Jkt, dropped a 2 week Dive Trip so I could attend a 4 Day Private Workshop, My skills as a Landscape Photographer hopefully will be improved.


----------



## JonB8305 (Apr 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm actually doing a Workshop end this month with Pak Rarindra here in Jkt, dropped a 2 week Dive Trip so I could attend a 4 Day Private Workshop, My skills as a Landscape Photographer hopefully will be improved.



I should've sought this guy out during my trip to Jakarta last month. :-\


----------



## killswitch (Apr 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> killswitch said:
> 
> 
> > That photo is taken by Rarindra Prakarsa. Love his work. You can find more info about his style in Facebook and photo.net I believe. I think there are tutorials and articles explaining his workflow, I can't remember where i saw it but google can help you there.
> ...



Lol. Must be Andre Wayne during the day, and Batrarindra by night =O


----------



## yogi (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice photos from both photographers. I would also like to know how these photos were created:
http://500px.com/arttherapist


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I'm actually doing a Workshop end this month with Pak Rarindra here in Jkt, dropped a 2 week Dive Trip so I could attend a 4 Day Private Workshop, My skills as a Landscape Photographer hopefully will be improved.



Do you mind filming it?  I would not mind to pay for a step by step video tutorial!


----------



## Jesse (Apr 23, 2013)

yogi said:


> Very nice photos from both photographers. I would also like to know how these photos were created:
> http://500px.com/arttherapist



texture-city


----------



## Jesse (Apr 23, 2013)

smithy said:


> The rock on the right hand side of the image bothers me. Damn nature, getting in the way of aesthetics.



He clearly left it there by choice. It would take about 20 seconds to remove it and he is clearly competent in post-production.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> have a look at this tutorial: http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/create-this-breathtaking-photo-manipulation-of-a-tightrope-dancer-in-photoshop/


COOL


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> I'm telling you, the background wall of trees, the tree at right at the middle distance in the beam of light, the island of trees, the boat....those are all completely separate photos composited and blended beautifully.
> 
> have a look at this tutorial: http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tutorials/photo-manipulation/create-this-breathtaking-photo-manipulation-of-a-tightrope-dancer-in-photoshop/





lol.. yeah thanks for that crap looking example.

even when i take my glasses of it still looks like a bad composit... that is hard to achive.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you, the background wall of trees, the tree at right at the middle distance in the beam of light, the island of trees, the boat....those are all completely separate photos composited and blended beautifully.
> ...




Yes, I agree, I think I'll shoot myself if i spend 8 Days learning the technique from one of the Guys mentioned, then end up with something as bad as "Tightrope Dancer", but i need to be careful with my humour here at CR, had one "warning" already today.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > bchernicoff said:
> ...




Na. that's just 'cos you're an Aussie ! ;D


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...


See, racial profiling tight there!


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> lol.. yeah thanks for that crap looking example.
> 
> even when i take my glasses of it still looks like a bad composit... that is hard to achive.



I don't know I think it's better than the original image in this thread.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 23, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > lol.. yeah thanks for that crap looking example.
> ...



if your serious then i not only pity your taste but wonder about how you can ignore the technical flaws in the composit. ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> I don't know I think it's better than the original image in this thread.



if your serious then i not only pity your taste but wonder about how you can ignore the technical flaws in the composit. ;D
[/quote]

Of course I wasn't Some of the people in this thread seemed to be unaware of this technique, so I spent 30 seconds searching for a tutorial that would give them the basic idea. You seemed to miss the point when you thanked me for the crap example.


----------



## yogi (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks.





Jesse said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice photos from both photographers. I would also like to know how these photos were created:
> ...


----------



## tntwit (Apr 24, 2013)

killswitch said:


> That photo is taken by Rarindra Prakarsa. Love his work. You can find more info about his style in Facebook and photo.net I believe. I think there are tutorials and articles explaining his workflow, I can't remember where i saw it but google can help you there.



As has been noted, this photo is not the work of Rarindra, but check out this work from his site and compare it to the original image from Arment. In particular look at the trees between the boat and the background.

http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=9970997


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 24, 2013)

Top left side of the image was burnt, the highlights of the trees in that area were dodged.

The mids were lifted to bring the haze out more. Those are the fairly straightforward observations. In fact the top left is the biggest giveaway. There was probably some composition going on too.

Also a fair bit of levels and curves going on there as well. Doesn't look like any standard filters (like Nik or Alien Skin) were applied though as it's a nice clean image. Too much dynamic range to not of been played with though.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Apr 24, 2013)

I figured that if it was a composite then the images were taken from the same area/shoot at least and not completely different locations. Looking at the original image, it appears that most of it was made by just moving areas of it around, the lighting was pretty much natural but just emphasised. I was surprised that the boat was shopped in tho.

Don't you guys think it's a bit crazy that we're at a time when it's hard to tell a real photograph from a shopped image??


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 24, 2013)

The backgrounds of the two pictures are _not_ identical.

Andre was stood a few yards further to the right.

I stick to my comments in earlier posts. It is a Rarinda _inspired_ picture. ( In fact it is a blatant copy ) ( Actually I have no right to make that comment as I don't know _for sure_ who took the picture first or even if they were taken on the same shoot. Rarinda's does exhibit a typical early 5D mk1 brown cast to me though which would suggest it was taken a while ago. But the brown tone could be for effect).

However I think they are both beautiful.


----------



## andrearment (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all....

Thank you so much....

It was great lighting at the time.....the colour I got from Canon DPP. No Photoshop touch.

Thanks.

Andre Arment.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 24, 2013)

andrearment said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Thank you so much....
> 
> ...



;D

Welcome to CR Andre.

Have a look at my post on page 1. 

(Is there a face icon for _smug_ mode ? Maybe it's 8)


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 24, 2013)

andrearment said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Thank you so much....
> 
> ...



With lighting like that, it must have been an amazing day. Thanks for replying!


----------



## marceloshak (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice work of Andre Arment, amazing light control


----------



## ablearcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Jesse said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice photos from both photographers. I would also like to know how these photos were created:
> ...



What is texture-city? Could you please elaborate? Beautiful work...


----------



## Jesse (Apr 25, 2013)

ablearcher said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > yogi said:
> ...



You should spend less time on gear rumour sites and more on photoshop tutorial sites, eg Phlearn. Those images you posted just have a ton of textures applied to them. If you don't know what that means, like I said, less time worrying about gear and more learning about post.


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, fantastic shot in every way!


marceloshak said:


> Nice work of Andre Arment, amazing light control


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this photographer to our (my) attention. Just googled Andre Arment. Really enjoy his photography.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 27, 2013)

yogi said:


> Thanks for bringing this photographer to our (my) attention. Just googled Andre Arment. Really enjoy his photography.




+1


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 27, 2013)

yogi said:


> Thanks for bringing this photographer to our (my) attention. Just googled Andre Arment. Really enjoy his photography.



+1


----------



## ablearcher (Apr 29, 2013)

Jesse said:


> ablearcher said:
> 
> 
> > Jesse said:
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 30, 2013)

It's been dodged and burned in PS. A technique as old as photography itself.


----------

